# King pigeon and Racing pigeon mix?



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

What wouold come of this mixture?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a mix similar to that before. Dad was a King/Runt and mom was a homer. Made some big bodied birds who did fly around the loft (because all of his flock mates were homers) but couldn't stay up in the air very long because of his size, and probably wouldn't have homed very well (if any at all).


Edited to add: Also, just looked like a homer on a bigger scale really. But the feet and eye ceres were more red, like the Kings.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait a minute. No, I've got my story mixed up. Sorry  It's been a few years.

This is the dad. He's a Runt and homer mix. Looks like a big ole homer. He's the mottle on the right. His ceres and feet got more reddish as he became an adult.









I paired him with a carneau hen. She's the big white one in the middle. Carneau and Kings are basically the exact same thing as long as they're utility birds. The show versions of both are different though.









And here's their babies.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 1 King Pigeon in with my homers and tumblers. They are half his size! 
No babies because I'm switching eggs to fakes.
As far as getting along - no problem


----------

